
Remote Workers Are Outperforming Office Workers–Here's Why - aard
https://www.inc.com/brian-de-haaff/3-ways-remote-workers-outperform-office-workers.html
======
bernierocks
I've been working remotely for over 10 years and I get way more done than I
never did in an office.

Why? No water cooler talk, no long lunches with coworkers, no general
conversation/disruptions that always seemed to happen 4 or more times/day, and
no commute.

The downside is that there's much less socialization, but I can always get
that on my own time.

